# Blue vs "Gradient" Blue Oris Aquis Diver... HELP!



## Sticks83

I've decided that I want to purchase an Aquis diver but I'm having a tough time deciding between the Blue Aquis Diver or the Gradient blue with the sunburst dial. Hoping you guys would help me in the decision. I want a versatile watch that can be worn casually to the beach and in the office setting. Appreciate any feedback especially if any of you have experience with these models. Thanks!

Blue Aquis Diver (I think it tends to lean on the sportier side)















Blue Gradient/Sunburst Dial (looks dressier IMHO)


----------



## vCardinal

Blue Gradient/Sunburst Dial without question. While it comes down to personal preference, I love the contrast between the black bezel and blue dial on the sunburst model. It also opens up more options when it comes to straps. Do yourself a favor, though. Get it on rubber. The Oris rubber strap is mind blowingly amazing and can still pull off a dressier look. Plus, no desk diving swirlies


----------



## sticky

I know just what you're going through as the introduction of the latest blue has caused me no end of soul searching. Since getting both isn't an option for me (I assume it's the same for you) I came down in favour of tha original all blue for the simple reason that I'd already got a clutch of Oris watches witch black bezels. If I'm honest the black bezel will allow the new boy to mix it up a bit more.


----------



## RNHC

Another vote for gradient blue. I hear the dial color on all blue Aquis is dull grey-ish blue unlike the new shimmering and dazzling sunburst blue dial.


----------



## Bababooey

I just picked up a gradient blue one and love it. I will say that if often times appears to have a black dial, until the light hits it and you then see the really deep blue colors. To me, that's a plus, but for those looking for a bright blue watch, it would be a negative I suppose.


----------



## Ryan Williams

I'll go with the above - definitely the blue gradient/sunburst dial. It looks much more classy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil

I had the Blue Aquis and the dial looks gray in most light. I loved what I referred to as a very unique "deep sea" shade of blue on the bezel but the dial looks mostly gRay which eventually caused it to fall out of favor with me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor

Honkylips said:


> I just picked up a gradient blue one and love it.


 You did and no pics?! We need more pics of the gradient blue so that we all can blow our watch budgets!


----------



## RNHC

I wonder how the sunburst blue dial would look with the glossy blue dial from the older all-blue Aquis. Does anyone have enough Photoshop skills to mock one up?


----------



## Bababooey

watch_hor said:


> You did and no pics?! We need more pics of the gradient blue so that we all can blow our watch budgets!


There are the only two pics I have......


----------



## bstadt6

I agree. I was pretty high on this watch at first but now think I'd prefer a blue bezel and dial that differentiates between the current model offered.


----------



## 41Mets

I'm considering this watch after I sell another. Give me the pros and cons of the bracelet vs the rubber. I do like the look with the black strap but I wonder if I should have the bracelet. Is it possible to add one or the other later? Does the watch take both? 

Thoughts?
Also- is it worth getting at a GM dealer to save? What would be a good price?


----------



## btwatches

I like it on the rubber, however if you decide to get it on the rubber and want the metal band; they are pretty expensive separately ! Send me a pm, Im an oris dealer, Ill get you prices on both.


----------



## nordwulf

Received mine yesterday and the blue sunburst dial is really nice in combination with the black bezel. I was also looking for something that could be easily worn to the office and on the weekends. I don't like the weight and feel of metal bracelets so the rubber strap was an easy choice. It's soft but still makes the watch sit nicely centered on the wrist. The clasp makes it really easy to make small adjustments (like a nato strap).


----------



## nikdanenov

I personally chose the standard blue color. It has become the most worn watch in my collection, especially now that it's summer. 

Oris Aquis Date Blue by Nikolay76, on Flickr


----------



## psbero

I went to look at the new blue sunburst/gradient Aquis at a local AD, it's certainly nice but in person it just didn't sing to me as much as the 'old style' blue. I found that the blue on the new gradient dial was quite dark and didn't shine quite as much as I had hoped. It's certainly a little more dressy in style, but I didn't think that matched the sizable rugged & tool-ish style case of the Aquis.
I couldn't walk away without one, so I put a deposit down on the old style blue on the bracelet. It will be my first Oris. Such a well made watch!


----------



## nordwulf

The sunburst dial is a bit dark indoors and can look almost black. When you take it outside in brighter light or direct sunlight, it gets a dark to navy blue. Under an overcast sky, it is more of a flat blue which kind of surprised me. I have only seen pictures of the all blue and that looks very nice as well. Either way, you can't go wrong with an Aquis.


----------



## psbero

The dial certainly completely transforms depending on the light which surprised me. It's not at all just the usual medium blue that you find on most blue sunburst dials. It definitely needs to be seen.


----------



## Sticks83

Big thanks to everybody with their thoughts and pictures of their timepieces. I've decided to go with the blue gradient/sunburst dial with the bracelet and the rubber (originally just wanted the bracelet, but when I saw/read about all the great things about the rubber strap I couldn't resist). Should be arriving sometime this week/early next week. I'll make sure to post pictures.


----------



## 41Mets

Saw in person today. When I sell my black bay I think I'm gonna pick this one up. Save myself some money between the two.


----------



## cb23

oris really makes a nice watch. Haven't shown mine some love recently. Think I'll rock it tomorrow. Oh.. and get the new blue!


----------



## jtth

Does anyone have any videos of the gradient blue? I can't seem to find one, and I'm comparing it to the black one. I really prefer the polished ceramic bezel, but I don't want the watch to be really in your face blue.


----------



## 41Mets

It's very subtle blue indoors


----------



## jtth

41Mets said:


> It's very subtle blue indoors


That is *A LOT* more purple that I would've imagined. I like that a lot. Do you have a video of it moving around anywhere? I'm really drawn to it.


----------



## nordwulf

It's really blue, don't see any purple in it. The color is a bit off in that picture. I shot some video indoors, brught sun and overcast sky.


----------



## 41Mets

That's a very good representation of the dial from what I saw


----------



## jtth

That video is fantastic! It really does seem a lot more purpley than what I thought. Which is a good thing. I like that. Still torn between the matte black all over and this one. Gonna have to see the two in person.


----------



## elliswyatt

Northlander said:


> It's really blue, don't see any purple in it. The color is a bit off in that picture. I shot some video indoors, brught sun and overcast sky.


Seriously, I must have one of these. That video cinches it. Thanks for taking the time to make it happen.


----------



## bbuckbbuck

yes, thank you for this. this thing is truly gorgeous.



Northlander said:


> It's really blue, don't see any purple in it. The color is a bit off in that picture. I shot some video indoors, brught sun and overcast sky.


----------



## nordwulf

It was a bit difficult to capture the flat blue under an overcast sky in the video. This picture should give a better idea.


----------



## jtth

Ah, thank you so much. This sort of seals the deal for me in that I think I'm going to go for black on black. I don't really want a blue dial, but I am in love with the polished bezel.


----------



## Sticks83

My watch arrived this weekend from BTWatches! Highly recommend him btw, he is great to do business with. I was surprised my package included an Oris hat! Anyway I'm loving the watch so far. I bought both the rubber strap and stainless steel bracelet, and I'm loving the rubber strap so far. The buckle is amazing and the strap is comfortable. I have a flat 6.75"-7" wrist and the watch wears small for a 43mm case. Onto the pictures:


----------



## blowfish89

Too much purple :/


----------



## 41Mets

blowfish89 said:


> Too much purple :/


There's never too much purple. 
Go 'Cats!!


----------



## blowfish89

41Mets said:


> There's never too much purple.
> Go 'Cats!!


Get the Aquis J. The Gradient Blue is a phenomenal color combo, and the bracelet is as good as your Tudor BB


----------



## 41Mets

too many nice watches!!


blowfish89 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's never too much purple.
> Go 'Cats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get the Aquis J. The Gradient Blue is a phenomenal color combo, and the bracelet is as good as your Tudor BB
Click to expand...


----------



## SDGenius

wish the new gradient blue cam with the tungsten bezel insert


----------



## Tagdevil

The video helps alot (thank you!! to the gent who did it) but still want to see it in person. Assuming the video will be similar to the in person experience(which likely it is), I will likely stay away. I'd be hoping for too many cloudy days since that is the only way I like it as I don't care for the flash or shininess (for lack of a better term) of the "sunburst" aspect of it. I was hoping it would be more like the Breitling SuperOcean I see posted on the sales forum right now.

TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS: Breitling Superocean 44

Oh well.....back to being Oris-less for now.


----------



## mike70sk

i kinda lean toward blue color and then change to black dial when pulling the trigger, a little blue is ok, i think that might be too much, the black on black always seems so dull in pictures, i wonder if its hard to picture or if its really that dull, the video sure made it look very blue.


----------



## Sticks83

mike70sk said:


> i kinda lean toward blue color and then change to black dial when pulling the trigger, a little blue is ok, i think that might be too much, the black on black always seems so dull in pictures, i wonder if its hard to picture or if its really that dull, the video sure made it look very blue.


The gradient blue is really subtle. It really has to be a bright sunny day and has to be hitting the dial directly to get it look "very blue". I should know... I live in sunny "humid as hell" South Florida. 90-95% of the time its a dark navy/black color. I don't see any "purple". I believe you have to see it in person.


----------



## mike70sk

Sticks83 said:


> The gradient blue is really subtle. It really has to be a bright sunny day and has to be hitting the dial directly to get it look "very blue". I should know... I live in sunny "humid as hell" South Florida. 90-95% of the time its a dark navy/black color. I don't see any "purple". I believe you have to see it in person.
> 
> View attachment 5124194
> 
> View attachment 5124218
> 
> View attachment 5124258


do you think the pictures you have just posted are close to accurate of the color of the dial vs the video ?
having the black bezel is definatley a big plus imho. I wish there was a black sundial version, i would be all over that. I think the blue back combo bring the watch to life, but i always chicken out and go with the converstive choice of the black dial. would love to see a comparsion video outdoors, but i would assume thats unlikely.


----------



## ih8buffering

Was debating on the Blue, Gradient Blue, and classic black myself. From some of the pictures I seen the gradient blue looked to have purple in it instead of blue which intake it is not the case.


----------



## rosborn

jtth said:


> That video is fantastic! It really does seem a lot more purpley than what I thought. Which is a good thing. I like that. Still torn between the matte black all over and this one. Gonna have to see the two in person.


Let me say this...

I used to own a blue Aquis with the ceramic bezel and sold it. I now own a matte black Aquis with, what I am sure, is not a ceramic bezel. Both are great watches but... The ceramic bezel (to use a term often used by my 21 year old daughter which I, as a geologist, never use) is AMAZING. The ceramic bezel and the crystal just meld together in a nearly seamless fashion such that the bezel reflects light and images just like the sapphire crystal. It truly is stunning. If I'm buying your watch for you I'm buying the watch with the ceramic bezel.


----------



## mike70sk

rosborn said:


> Let me say this...
> 
> I used to own a blue Aquis with the ceramic bezel and sold it. I now own a matte black Aquis with, what I am sure, is not a ceramic bezel. Both are great watches but... The ceramic bezel (to use a term often used by my 21 year old daughter which I, as a geologist, never use) is AMAZING. The ceramic bezel and the crystal just meld together in a nearly seamless fashion such that the bezel reflects light and images just like the sapphire crystal. It truly is stunning. If I'm buying your watch for you I'm buying the watch with the ceramic bezel.


So if u had none. Would you buy black on black or the new blue. I know the black 40mm is not ceramic but i assume the 43 does?


----------



## rosborn

mike70sk said:


> So if u had none. Would you buy black on black or the new blue. I know the black 40mm is not ceramic but i assume the 43 does?


I would buy the blue on blue. It is a fantastic color. Though the blue dial with black bezel is a sharp watch my OCD doesn't allow to to own watches with bezels that are a different color than the dial, except when the bezel is steel. Regardless what my preferences are, I highly suggest the ceramic bezel. It is just perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

I thought they were all ceramic bezel?... Just one is polished and another is brushed..


----------



## Sticks83

mike70sk said:


> Sticks83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gradient blue is really subtle. It really has to be a bright sunny day and has to be hitting the dial directly to get it look "very blue". I should know... I live in sunny "humid as hell" South Florida. 90-95% of the time its a dark navy/black color. I don't see any "purple". I believe you have to see it in person.
> 
> 5124194
> 5124218
> 5124258
> 
> 
> 
> do you think the pictures you have just posted are close to accurate of the color of the dial vs the video ?
> having the black bezel is definatley a big plus imho. I wish there was a black sundial version, i would be all over that. I think the blue back combo bring the watch to life, but i always chicken out and go with the converstive choice of the black dial. would love to see a comparsion video outdoors, but i would assume thats unlikely.
Click to expand...

When I first watched the video from my smartphone, the video made the dial look like a lighter shade of blue especially when he went outside. However watching it again a couple of times on my laptop, it does look pretty close to what I observe in real life. I could understand how people can perceive the dial a different shade of blue or even purple based on the discrepancies I was just getting between my devices. It might look different to you based on your monitor's settings, resolution, etc. (or even from the source). Best I could say is you probably have to see it yourself if you can. The dial is simply stunning. I do think the unfiltered/unedited pictures I posted is what the dial looks like most of the time.

Also I would tell you to go with what your gut is telling you. Ultimately if black/black combo is calling you, then I would say pick that one. I don't think you can go wrong either way. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## playinwittime

Just pulled the trigger on the sunray blue/black bezel.


----------



## Rusty427

Wow! This is the best looking Oris I have seen in a long time. Looks terrific on the rubber.
Great video thanks.


----------



## nordwulf

playinwittime said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the sunray blue/black bezel.


It didn't happen without any pictures...!


----------



## playinwittime

Northlander said:


> It didn't happen without any pictures...!


Fair enough... though, at the time, as I said, I had just pulled the trigger. I did not yet receive the watch.


----------



## mitchjrj

This one had me stuck as well, but ultimately I came to the conclusion that, while the blue sunray dial is beautiful, I feel it's somewhat inconsistent with the tool-oriented design of the watch. I ended up buying the black dial, with the original blue a close second.


----------



## kolakk

Congrats, I'm waiting for photos


----------



## nordwulf

mitchjrj said:


> This one had me stuck as well, but ultimately I came to the conclusion that, while the blue sunray dial is beautiful, I feel it's somewhat inconsistent with the tool-oriented design of the watch. I ended up buying the black dial, with the original blue a close second.


I don't think the Aquis in general is really a tool watch or a typical divers watch. The sunburst dial gives it just a bit of a different look from a black-dialed diver.

I recently bought another Oris watch and was thinking of selling my Aquis sunburst. But for some reason, I just can't part with it.


----------



## mitchjrj

Northlander said:


> ...was thinking of selling my Aquis sunburst. But for some reason, I just can't part with it.


Probably because it's so awesome.


----------



## Vanpelsma

mitchjrj said:


> This one had me stuck as well, but ultimately I came to the conclusion that, while the blue sunray dial is beautiful, I feel it's somewhat inconsistent with the tool-oriented design of the watch. I ended up buying the black dial, with the original blue a close second.


Consistently I have the equal and opposite struggle with Oris. I always perceived the flat dial and hands incongruous with the beauty of the bracelet and polish of the case. Now, take that with a grain of salt because I have only seen the Oris in person when donned by another, (read only caught glimpse of the dial) . That being said when I do see it out in the proverbial wild, the polish and metal work are the first things to spike my predatory sense. This sunburst dial may be what finally tips the scales, for me.... Although the damned orange is sweet too.... Argghh


----------



## consum3r

Honkylips said:


> I just picked up a gradient blue one and love it. I will say that if often times appears to have a black dial, until the light hits it and you then see the really deep blue colors. To me, that's a plus, but for those looking for a bright blue watch, it would be a negative I suppose.


+1


----------



## NS1

I'm a big fan of the older blue version.


----------



## V-Twin

To date I have not seen one in the flesh.
But saw the same blue gradient colour on the Small Second Date in a shop, very nice.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

V-Twin said:


> To date I have not seen one in the flesh.
> But saw the same blue gradient colour on the Small Second Date in a shop, very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


Seen it on a ladies but with smaller dial you don't get the full effect. It was beautiful though. Very rich, deep blue.


----------



## Vanpelsma

It's a remarkable dial, however my bias ought to be a factor here.





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dobbermn

The gradient blue looks much better.


----------



## Noah Gauthier

I just impulsively pulled the trigger on the sunburst. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## rosborn

Noah Gauthier said:


> I just impulsively pulled the trigger on the sunburst. Should be here tomorrow.


I love mine and I hope you love yours. It is a very interesting combination because in certain light the watch looks completely black while in brilliant sunlight the sunburst blue of the dial just explodes. It is a watch with multiple facets. In addition, I don't think you will be disappointed with the beauty and symmetry of the ceramic bezel and its seamless fit with the crystal - they appear to be one continuous piece.


----------



## Kiennor

Noah Gauthier said:


> I just impulsively pulled the trigger on the sunburst. Should be here tomorrow.


I just pulled the trigger on the standard blue....should be here in a few days.


----------



## Kiennor

Kiennor said:


> Noah Gauthier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just impulsively pulled the trigger on the sunburst. Should be here tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on the standard blue....should be here in a few days.
Click to expand...

Quoting myself.... First Oris.... First day


----------



## rosborn

Kiennor said:


> Quoting myself.... First Oris.... First day


Great looking watch! Congratulations!


----------



## Kiennor

rosborn said:


> Kiennor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting myself.... First Oris.... First day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking watch! Congratulations!
Click to expand...

Thank you... It's a tank of a watch. The bracelet is incredible.


----------



## rosborn

Kiennor said:


> Thank you... It's a tank of a watch. The bracelet is incredible.


I know. Isn't the wrist presence great! The bracelet is probably the best I've ever worn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiennor

rosborn said:


> Kiennor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you... It's a tank of a watch. The bracelet is incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Isn't the wrist presence great! The bracelet is probably the best I've ever worn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I agree. It really is a great watch.


----------



## mitchjrj

Kiennor said:


> Quoting myself.... First Oris.... First day


Well done. I have the black Aquis and absolutely love it. Zero regrets. The blue/blue was a close second choice. Great color. And, yes, the bracelet is fantastic. And the rubber is even better. Amazing strap and clasp.


----------

